# Fluffy silver in cell



## Cozza (May 19, 2019)

Hi all,
I am having a little trouble with my silver cell. As a preface, I set up a mini cell following kadrivers method a month or so back and all went perfect as a proof of concept. The silver produced was a bit dendritic but they were nice and solid. This weekend I made up electrolyte using those crystals ready to run the mini cell again. Using a 1l beaker with a graphite cathode using 150gr of silver crystal in the electrolyte. 3v 1a from the power supply.
Well the first 8hrs produced what could be described as coarse cement!
I have then emptied the cell and switched to a 1.2l stainless bowl cathode, topped up with a little fresh electrolyte and re melted the coarse cement ( most stunning shot I've made to date!) And added it back to the anode basket. 
Another 8 hrs running and the result is very fine needle like fluffy crystal.
What can I do to get chunkier solid crystal? I spent 2hrs reading the forum last night and I seem to be doing everything recommended to those with similar problems.
Could the cooler night here at 12c be the cause?


----------



## Cozza (May 25, 2019)

An update since my post. 
While looking for a completely un related topic on the forum I found the answer to this problem. My silver shot was not sitting flat in the bottom of the anode basket therefore very little was exposed to the electrolyte. Once I re adjusted the basket growth became much better. Still not the chunky growth I want to produce though, but not cement or needle like. My mission brief here is not refining for profit, I just really love the look of some of the Crystal's I have seen on here and would love to produce my own to display in my mineral collection at work!


----------



## Shark (May 25, 2019)

Well made silver crystals are mesmerizingly beautiful. I had quit trying to do silver until I tried a silver cell.


----------



## Cozza (May 25, 2019)

1000% agreed !!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 25, 2019)

There are many factors that affect crystal structure in a cell. Voltage, amperage, distance from anode to cathode, relative sizes of anode vs cathode, silver ion concentration, pH, etc. The thing that strikes me most is that you used silver crystals from your previous cell run to make your electrolyte, along with the light color of the electrolyte. One of those many factors that affects crystal growth is the concentration of copper ions in the electrolyte. Harold and GSP had numerous discussions about silver cells. GSP added copper to his. Harold preferred to keep it out so his electrolyte would last as long as possible, but he observed that the crystals produced at the beginning of a run were quite different from those in the middle or end of the run as copper was building up.

There have been a number of threads about growing large crystals, but I don't know if anyone has yet figured it all out or shared their solution.

Dave


----------



## Cozza (May 25, 2019)

Dave, 
I neglected to mention I did add a little solution from a sterling digestion to add some copper into the electrolyte. It did seem to help some.
My next trial will be a different anode bag material. Currently using an unknown synthetic material we had at home. It's like a faux silk with a very fine weave. I suspect it may be slightly too fine though....
I have looked everywhere for the dacron shop vac filters that many seem to favor but cant find them here. Muslin ( or calico as us Aussies know it) will be what I try next.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 25, 2019)

Glad to know you added a bit of electrolyte with some copper in it. Your electrolyte is light in color, but has some blue. I was hoping that didn't come from just dissolving crystals from an earlier run.

I use cloth for my bags. :lol: 

I don't know whether it's muslin, or calico, or goes by some other name. I just care that it's porous enough to allow silver (and copper and palladium) ions to pass through while containing the slimes. I inherited a lot of fabric after my mother passed away, and I've used a number of different types. They've all worked well.

Dave


----------



## Cozza (May 26, 2019)

Yes, the blue was from my addition. Glad to say the electrolyte from the last runs Crystal's was perfectly clear!
I just wish scrap silver here was easier to come by- I'm now officially hooked on running a cell.
Here is what it's looking like now.


----------

